# Victory Air Museum, Mundelein, IL - 1974



## T Bolt (Jun 1, 2010)

I found these pictures in a box and thought I'd post them They were taken at the Victory Air Museum in Mundelein, IL some time around 1974 give or take a year. The 2 kids that show up in some pictures are me and my brother. I always wondered what happened to those Warbirds as the place is long gone.

Apologies to Terry for the seventh picture


----------



## rochie (Jun 1, 2010)

great find Glenn, cheers for sharing those


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2010)

Great pics Glenn, thanks man!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------

